# 22mm straight end bracelet



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

View Advert


*22mm straight end bracelet*

Looking for a 22mm straight end bracelet for my tuna- this has solid links

i have this 20mm one to trade if required




*Advertiser*

lewie



*Date*

28/02/18



*Price or Trade Value*

£25.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

